# ISO Uncle Bob's (and others) advice on Red Beans and Rice



## suziquzie (Apr 13, 2008)

I've looked at about 6 Red beans and rice recipes, here's what I've come up with. I like it, I add a few drops of Sriracha to it on my plate. Am I missing anything?

28 oz diced tomatoes
2 bay leaves 
2 stalks celery, diced
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 onion chopped 
2 cans kidney beans, rinsed, drained 
2 beef bouillon cubes
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
1 lb kielbasa, cut in slices 
1 tsp basil 
1 tsp oregano 
1 tsp cumin 
1 green pepper, diced
dash or 4 hot sauce
1-2 tb flour (to thicken)
All in the crockpot about 6 hours, served over steamed rice


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 13, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I've looked at about 6 Red beans and rice recipes, here's what I've come up with. *I like it* I add a few drops of Sriracha to it on my plate. Am I missing anything? (Emphasis mine)
> 
> 28 oz diced tomatoes
> 2 bay leaves
> ...


 
Miss Suzie the main thing I see missing is either a nice french bread or sometimes cornbread! You saying you *like it* says it all!! Nothing more really needs to be said....

I personally like to start with a ham bone, simmered to make a base to build on, and I normally don't use tomatoes...other than that which may be peculiar to me I say

Enjoy!!!!

Edit: PS I use the dry beans rather than the canned ones...just a personal preference...


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you I appreciate your advice! Just wanted to try to get it close to "authentic" before I go around saying "I love Red Beans and Rice!"....... just as I would be pretty silly running around eating an apple saying "I love oranges!!!!"


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 14, 2008)

You are very welcome! If you get a chance to try a left over ham bone with lots of ham left...go for it. Ham hocks would work...not as much meat, but a nice flavor. The sun want quit shining if you use salt pork or bacon in addtion to sausage if you have it on hand...This type/style of cooking in a lot of ways is about using what you have...Mostly just.....

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 15, 2008)

Hiya, sorry for the late response...just got back from New Orleans!

When I make red beans and rice, I use a trinity base that is particularly lighter than usual on the green pepper, with ample amounts of butter and garlic for a quick browning.  Then I add the sliced andouille or any other hot sausage you can get your hands on and like.  Cook for a few more minutes.  Then I add the beans and the water they soaked in (make sure you rinse them before soaking), a nice sized ham bone, bay leaves, some cajun seasoning ( I like Tony Cachere's, but that is sometimes hard to come by up here), S&P and a few good dashes to hot sauce.  Cover and simmer for about 3 hours, adding more water if necessary.    Serve over rice.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks, VB. I'm sort of suprised to see that the tomato is not part of the original! 
My thinking is that I am probably putting them (tomatoes) in there because I am forcing myself to like beans.... I never really have. Same with eggs. They are so good for you, and so inexpensive, you have to eat them! ..... I just feel I have to cover them up with ALOT of stuff!


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 15, 2008)

Honey, if you do this right, you won't need the tomato...nor will you miss it.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 15, 2008)

NO TOMATO?????
Boy I hope so, I put in in everything....
Grew up with too many Bronx Italians I guess!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 15, 2008)

The sausage will taste so much better if you add it during say the last 20 or 30 minutes...don't over cook it......

Enjoy!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow I'm really drooling....
I wish I didn't have chicken marinating right now!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 15, 2008)

What are red beans? You don't mean kidney beans do you? 
Or do you?


----------



## Toots (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been researching how to make red beans & rice myself.  I found a recipe I like, just gotta find a decent ham bone or ham hock. The last time I was at the grocery the ham hocks looked gross and I couldn't bring myself to buy any.
On the next rainy weekend, I'm going to try making it and a big pan of corn bread.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> What are red beans? You don't mean kidney beans do you?
> Or do you?


 
Red Kidney beans are what most people use....Camellia being the brand I use the most...they seem to be smaller than others...They also package a pink bean that works well. There is a Small Red Bean...sometimes referred to as Mexican Red Beans...they are mostly round and hold their shape well during cooking. Sometimes I mix the two...The kidneys getting soft and making "gravy" while the Small Reds give some substance....Bottom line the Kidney is what most people use because of availability.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks UB. So it's what us yankees put in our chile 
I've only heard them referred to as kidney beans. Red beans sounds so much better.


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> What are red beans? You don't mean kidney beans do you?
> Or do you?



yes, kidney beans


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks UB. So it's what us yankees put in our chile
> I've only heard them referred to as kidney beans. Red beans sounds so much better.


 

Your welcome Pacanis! Next time you make Chili try pintos for a change instead of the Kidneys. Also if you can find the Small Red (Mexican Red Bean) they are an excellent Chili bean too!

Have Fun!


----------

